# Transducer mounted on transom or thru hull?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think if there is any foam core sandwiched in the hull a shoot thru hull transducer won't work well. What I read on the Lowrance website a while back anyway.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

BMPDave2013 said:


> Any advantage to a thru hull transducer over transom mounted or is it more of a pain then its worth? I have epoxied transducers to the inside of the hull before but with a side image that is not an option. This would be for a Ankona Native.


 If they cut out the foam and attach the transducer , it works perfectly. Actually, even the temperature works, as the fiberglass turns the temp of the water in about a minute. I have this done in my boat and it is awesome - WAY better than a transom mount. However, the side imaging unit needs to be transom mounted.


----------

